
In the weeds: how sea veggies are poised to change the face of American cuisine - andbberger
http://www.cooksscience.com/articles/feature/in-the-weeds/
======
nibs
I have done a great deal of armchair research in this area. It seems like if
we can figure out a way to get the salt out of the cells, Salicornia protein
would be an excellent, sustainable way to offer humans a plant based protein
for which the inputs are literally sun and sea water and the output is a high
quality vegan protein source that can be grown in the dessert. Getting the
salt out of the cells was above my head biochem wise but I hope this goes the
Tesla route of disruption, starting as a garnish on fancy hipster salads and
ending up the standard in staple meal cooking greens. The biggest advantage is
the lack of reliable on fresh water and ability to grow on saline land. If we
can create the demand the business case for a business whose main inputs are
sunlight and seawater is pretty strong.

